# Sparring gear



## loun (Feb 14, 2005)

I am a just starting to learn sparring and I was interested in purchasing head gear with protection for my face.  There are 2 types I see available, a wire cage and a clear plastic shield.  Has anyone used either of these 2 styles and what are the advantages of one vs. the other?  thanks.


----------



## MJS (Feb 14, 2005)

I've used the one with the plastic shield.  It was ok, but I wasn't that crazy about it.  Using the one with the wire might provide for better air circulation while wearing it.  

Personally, I've gone back to using the one with the open face.  

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the Group 

I've used both types of cages.. and was Not satisfied with either.. The wire type cage was held together in the back via velcro and was hot and bulky.. the clear shield fogged up and the bottom edge is very sharp and actually cut my face when it slid down.. 

I no longer use any helmet unless at a tourny and then would only use an open face.  

Best advice.. Learn to bob n' weave and avoid face hits 

Have fun~!

~Tess


----------



## The Kai (Feb 14, 2005)

Years ago you used to see guys with a face mask frm Hockey i think it was.  No, not the Jason version, a half face type


----------



## dubljay (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparring ... gear? you are confusing me.... (I rarely use any kind of gear anymore, usually just a pair of bag gloves if anything)

 I have never been a fan of helmets, however I would reccomemnd the wire mask as opposed to the plastic shield. Better air circulation and helmets are hot to begin with, sweat getting smeared on the inside of the plastic would create problems for me. 

 And just to point out the obvious, regardless of the fact you are wearing "protection" and working with people who know how to control their techniques (and attitude) do not treat your pads as impervious armor. Neglecting the fact that you are participating in a contest of combative skills will lead to injuries.


  Just my thoughts

  -Josh-


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 14, 2005)

I spent years using my mouth, nose and eyes to protect my face. What's face gear?

D


----------



## The Kai (Feb 14, 2005)

Probably refers to the wires and screws that hold everything together now!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 14, 2005)

Well gee.. dontcha know this is the day of  "I'm going to sue you~!"   Student's, especially younger, untrained ones, do need to wear protective gear.. cuz I've been hit by a yellow belt and they have very pointy elbows 

Seriously..  If you're trained.. fine don't wear it.. if you're not used to being hit and hitting.. wear it~!

If you're in a commercial school.. most likely your Head Instructor will have rules of wearing 'gear'.
 Some Tournaments require full gear even through BB.  
So to each his own.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 14, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Well gee.. dontcha know this is the day of "I'm going to sue you~!" Student's, especially younger, untrained ones, do need to wear protective gear.. cuz I've been hit by a yellow belt and they have very pointy elbows
> 
> Seriously..  If you're trained.. fine don't wear it.. if you're not used to being hit and hitting.. wear it~!
> 
> ...


 
 So very true Tess.  I will wear gear when working with novices or if the person wishes to wear them.  I prefer to not wear gear, but I only go without is when I am working with some one that is willing to do the same, and if I trust them to not lose control (needless to say its a short list).


----------



## Seabrook (Feb 15, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I spent years using my mouth, nose and eyes to protect my face. What's face gear?
> 
> D


Sounds familiar! 

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## The Kai (Feb 15, 2005)

The Face Block.  Hardly has to be taught, can always fall back on when other defenses fail and will exhaust the other guy in due time--almost perfect!


----------



## Ray (Feb 15, 2005)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I spent years using my mouth, nose and eyes to protect my face. What's face gear?D


I always found waking up from a KO to be a neat experience.  First there was the thought, "why am I laying here?"  Then the thought "where is here?"  And the care and attention I would get from other class members was kind of like icing on the cake. 

And I don't recall having too much of a headache afterwards.  And I don't got no brain damage.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Feb 15, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Hi and welcome to the Group
> 
> I've used both types of cages.. and was Not satisfied with either.. The wire type cage was held together in the back via velcro and was hot and bulky.. the clear shield fogged up and the bottom edge is very sharp and actually cut my face when it slid down..
> 
> ...


Who would wanna hit a pretty face like that!:idunno:


----------



## The Kai (Feb 15, 2005)

Funny...Really Kind Odd...No one seems to have a problem busting me one in the grill.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 15, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Funny...Really Kind Odd...No one seems to have a problem busting me one in the grill.


 When I spar without gear my friend has a nasty habit of a) low shots (sometimes i have a cup on but not always) and b) seeing if he can bloody my nose or knock out my mouth guard (i dont spar with out one dental work is not fun).


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh My Gawd.. I was just perusing through the New 2005 Century catalog... Bright Canary Yellow Sparring gear....


sure.. here's my head.. over here.. nope.. here.. Just hit me.. I may as well have a bulls eye painted on it.. and the gloves.. See my hand coming?  How bout this foot......

Whatever happened to just plain black......


----------



## dubljay (Feb 15, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Oh My Gawd.. I was just perusing through the New 2005 Century catalog... Bright Canary Yellow Sparring gear....
> 
> 
> sure.. here's my head.. over here.. nope.. here.. Just hit me.. I may as well have a bulls eye painted on it.. and the gloves.. See my hand coming? How bout this foot......
> ...


 Here I thought the name of the game was to minimize target availability not turn your head into a target.  Yellow is the most attractive color to the human eye.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2005)

'xactly... I guess there must be some demand for such an obtuse color choice.. 

and what's with the gi colors.. and fabric.. there's a multitude of pages of some new stretchy materical called Adrenaline stretch.. you can get a traditional gi made from this stuff.. *pffts


----------



## dubljay (Feb 15, 2005)

This must be why I don't do well at tournaments (not that i go to many).  My gear and gi aren't flashy enough.  Who would have thought that one would stand out wearing a solid black traditional style gi.


----------



## The Kai (Feb 15, 2005)

Century appears quite taken with glittery things


I saw the traditional strech Gi.  Hopefully we will get the best of both worlds the ability to kick high with embarassing skin tight pants on...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 15, 2005)

Shiny~!!  *blinks*  and scampers off to investigate~!




I'll keep kicking out the knee and kick em in the head once they're down    Getting to old to fancy high kick ~!!

True. .Century is getting $$ by the order .. Parent's seeing their child's favorite color on gear.. 
I saw some  'cut out' form feet for teaching footwork..for a measly 50 bucks.. Gee I had that idea years ago~!!! *grumbles*


----------



## Ray (Feb 15, 2005)

I never cared for head-gear; it cuts of my peripheral vision and it makes me sweat (more).

I wonder if it gives a false sense of security too? if I get hit and it hurts then I'm more likely to cover up the next time (assuming I recover).  If I get hit and it doesn't hurt, I think it's okay to take a shot.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 15, 2005)

Ray said:
			
		

> I never cared for head-gear; it cuts of my peripheral vision and it makes me sweat (more).
> 
> I wonder if it gives a false sense of security too? if I get hit and it hurts then I'm more likely to cover up the next time (assuming I recover). If I get hit and it doesn't hurt, I think it's okay to take a shot.


 I don't know about a false sense of security.  Even when wearing a helmet a spinning hook kick to the head really really hurts.


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 15, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Oh My Gawd.. I was just perusing through the New 2005 Century catalog... Bright Canary Yellow Sparring gear....
> 
> 
> sure.. here's my head.. over here.. nope.. here.. Just hit me.. I may as well have a bulls eye painted on it.. and the gloves.. See my hand coming?  How bout this foot......
> ...


Flashy colors for flashy fighting :boing2:


----------



## Bill Lear (Feb 16, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Century appears quite taken with glittery things
> 
> 
> I saw the traditional strech Gi.  Hopefully we will get the best of both worlds the ability to kick high with embarassing skin tight pants on...



Oh my gawd Sparring Speedo's. Can you say NASTAY!  :whip:


----------



## altondragon (Mar 7, 2005)

crack me up...my thoughts exactly when i saw the bright yellow gear...i also never understood the chest protectors with the big red or blue cirlce on them..(hit me here.)..lol   anyways back to the head gear....alot of tourneys are  now requiring students who have braces to wear a sheild so as to not have to have blood issues. A fight will end if there is blood. Other than that...why woulf you WANT to have a guard?


----------



## Karate Dad (Mar 7, 2005)

I've seen both types of face protection used. My daughter used to use the Macho cage for awhile. The problem was when you moved your head the wire was distracting and caused her not to pick up her opponent's movements as quickly as when she didn't use the cage. Some people who wore it actually got a bit dizzy. I suppose it had to do with the cage crossing your field of vision with movement behind it. The clear plastic stuff works better in that regard. It does, however, have a fogging issue. The top ten face mask didn't appear to fog as badly and there are some sprays that work to reduce fogging as well. 

In competition the face masks do become a bit of a disadvantage. Since they attach to your head gear they are considered part of the head gear and, in the circuits my kids and I compete in, it becomes legal to score a point to the mask when normally no face contact is allowed since it is legal to hit the head gear. These masks also stick out a few inches from your face so, in effect, you are closer to your opponent making it just a tad easier to get scored on. In my daughter's case she wore face protection for an entire tournament season (she got nailed a couple of times in the face and lost some confidence. The face mask helped her get back in the ring and gain back confidence) She eventually realized that quicker hands and footwork were much better than a face mask. 

John


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't we know? The flashy colors help the judges to see you score your points...LOL..! Honestly, it's just commercialization run amuck. They can base the existence of the gear on safety studies, but, when the stats are studied, more injuries occur with them, then without them. If you must use them open faced is the best, then comes the cage. I wouldn't use the shield, the fogging up? Sounds really dangerous, having your vision impaired, even a little, in a combat situation. By the way, does anyone remember little capes sewn on the back of gi's, how about shiny sparkles?


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2005)

loun said:
			
		

> I am a just starting to learn sparring and I was interested in purchasing head gear with protection for my face. There are 2 types I see available, a wire cage and a clear plastic shield. Has anyone used either of these 2 styles and what are the advantages of one vs. the other? thanks.


Hello Loun,

Sparring gear is a smart idea not only when learning but 30 years later too.  I too have seen lots of machos breaking boards and bricks only to be barely able to move 20 years later.

Headgear is designed to protect your melon from uncontrolled partners. Macho makes headgear that has front attaching face cages.  They are comfortable and don't obstruct your vision. As for the other gear hands and feet are as much for comfort as protection. 

Protect yourself now and it will help you in the future too.  The notion that if you have to use your training you won't be able to handle full contact if and when it comes just isn't true.

Hawk.


----------

